# 1943 13.25" 6' bed 3 jaw



## ozark (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi, I'm new at this so bear with me, @ some point about 10 years ago I went on-line and found information about my lathe, I had the serial#. Iv'e had the lathe in storage for the past 8 years and just brought it home, I relocated to Ar. From Las Vegas Nv. so to move it across country I disassembled it. I'd Like to find the info that I got years ago, but, don't know were to go? as well I cant seem to find the serial# I thought it was on a brass tag but I haven't found it; Any help would be appreciated. Thanx in adv.


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 22, 2014)

South Bend stamped the serial number on the far right end of the bed between the raised and flat ways. 



Lots of info on South Bend lathes here.
http://www.wswells.com/


----------



## ozark (Jan 23, 2014)

OldMachinist said:


> South Bend stamped the serial number on the far right end of the bed between the raised and flat ways.
> View attachment 68292
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Don! I'll check it out 
Today! Scott.


----------

